# RIP Dottie



## Linz_1987 (Feb 26, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]RIP Dottie[/align]
[align=center]2003 - 25/02/2008[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]You were loved by so many people - and furries.[/align]




[align=left]You did'nt care how much trouble yougot in - or how the heck youwould get back down.[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]But we all loved you. Even though sometimes it was hard to tell[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]We all Miss You. And we all look forward to meeting you again across theRainbow Bridge.[/align]
[align=left] [/align]
[align=center]ink iris:[/align]


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss :hug:Binky free Dottie :rainbow:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 26, 2008)

So sorry for your loss..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free Beautiful Girl.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## momofmany (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. Dottie is a beautiful bun!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww Lindsay,i'm so sorry to hear about Dottie 

Rest in peace little one

Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost beautiful Dottie. Binky free little girl.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Dottie. She was a very beautiful girl. :rip:


Binky free beautiful girl.:rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about Dottie. I remember when she 'went missing' and you found her on top of the hutch. She was such a little devil.

How are you and Pepper doing?

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 28, 2008)

Unfortunatly it is not looking good for Pepper. So I may have to make this a double bunnie page tomorow 

Thankyou all for your support. I don't understand why she was taken away from us. It is a real mystery. Thats the sadest part.


----------



## JimD (Mar 2, 2008)

ray:


----------

